# Exploding frog soap



## pops1 (Oct 29, 2009)

I don't normally venture in to the Bath & Body forum so l am not sure if you have had this video on before .Its a pretty primitive video but you can understand how to make the things which is the important thing.I think they are super cute ,haven't tried one yet but it looks easy and my grandkids will love them.
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gf_6HHUcLFs"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gf_6HHUcLFs[/ame]


----------



## Manda (Oct 29, 2009)

I saw this video recently and gave it a go with my easter egg mould (as it was the only real usable shape I had).  I must have put the top layer of M&P on too hot because although I whacked it straight in the freezer it made the M&P all bubbly, ugly and uneven.  :roll: 

When plopped in the bath it took a little while for the M&P to break open - but that's ok. The fizz wasn't much but that's probably because it'd all fizzed already in the freezer...

When I try it again I think I'll pack the bath bomb stuff in harder and put it in the freezer at that point so it's nice and cold for when I pour the soap on top, and I'll pour the soap as cool as possible.

It's fiddly but fun and worth a try  :wink:


----------



## Deda (Oct 29, 2009)

Really cute!

I have a suggestion, I made some similar, also with Easter Eggs.  
I filled the eggs with MP, layers and solid colors.  After they were cool - about half an hour - I scooped out the inside with a melonballer, like cleaning a pumpkin.  Stuffed the cavity with Bath Bomb and then jambed the 2 halves together, super tight seal, misted with a little alcohol and made sure they stuck.  

Worked really great and a whole lot less messy than the paintbrush.


----------



## carebear (Oct 29, 2009)

beware - when this person discovered people were making the exploding frogs that she had created and on which she had a patent pending (which no one could find any record of) she said she was the only one allowed to make them. 

http://www.etsy.com/view_listing.php?li ... d=33128655

Just sayin'


----------



## ChrissyB (Oct 29, 2009)

So did she really have a patent pending or was she just being a bitch?
I mean, srsly, some things can't be patented...like soap cupcakes for example.


----------



## GoddessMama (Oct 30, 2009)

carebear said:
			
		

> beware - when this person discovered people were making the exploding frogs that she had created and on which she had a patent pending (which no one could find any record of) she said she was the only one allowed to make them.
> 
> http://www.etsy.com/view_listing.php?li ... d=33128655
> 
> Just sayin'


  As someone who has a patent pending I can say two things, one you can't always find a patent in a patent search because you can request that the patent office keeps your information on the patent secret until the patent is granted. Thats how my patent is filed, it keeps people from trying to steal your idea or skirt around it. Two if she had a patent pending she would have been advised by her lawyer to have that plastered ALL over her site and product. You can't say you have a patent pending unless you actually do and if you do you will advertise the fact to let people know, so just saying, she most likely dose not have a patent pending, I mean my patent cost close to $15,000 why the heck would anyone spend that kind of money on a soap? Just saying, Back to your regularly scheduled program.


----------



## GoddessMama (Oct 30, 2009)

Ok now I know she dosen't have a patent pending because she says she's been making them since 198. By patent laws once the product has been made for sell for over a year it is no longer patentable.


----------



## pops1 (Oct 30, 2009)

What a great idea Deda so much simpler.


----------



## Manda (Oct 30, 2009)

That's such a good idea Deda!  Thanks for sharing


----------

